# kde 4.4.x hace mucho esta maskeado ¿no? [solucionado]

## papu

hola pues yo uso ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" y veo que aún no se pueden meter  el kde4.4.x ni en rama inestable, ¿hay algo que este retrasando más de la cuenta?

saludos, adéu.

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Quote:*   

> pelo@pelo-pc ~ $ emerge  -av kdebase-startkde
> 
> superuser access is required... adding --pretend to options
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

yo tengo ~amd64 y tengo instalado 4.4.3...

algo mal hay ahi

----------

## papu

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   pelo@pelo-pc ~ $ emerge  -av kdebase-startkde
> 
> superuser access is required... adding --pretend to options
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

joder ya me extrañaba , no tengo ni idea que puede pasar  :Sad:  , no se me ocurre que  mirar ni donde,  ¿que opináis?

```
 eix kdebase-startkde

[I] kde-base/kdebase-startkde

     Available versions:

        (4.3)   4.3.3-r1 4.3.5 **4.3.9999!m!t

        (4.4)   [M](~)4.3.90!m [M](~)4.3.95!m [M](~)4.4.1 [M](~)4.4.2 [M]**4.4.9999!m!t

        (live)  **9999!m!t

        {aqua kdeenablefinal (+)kdeprefix}

     Installed versions:  4.3.5(4.3)(13:47:47 10/05/10)(-aqua -kdeenablefinal -kdeprefix)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         Startkde script, which starts a complete KDE session, and associated scripts

```

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.1-r0, 2.6.33-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================                           

System uname: Linux-2.6.33-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q9300_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1                                                                                            

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 28 May 2010 08:20:01 +0000                                               

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]                                                                     

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7                                                                      

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11                                                                     

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3                                                          

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8                                                                      

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2                                                                    

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                                       

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.1-r1                                                                    

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2                                                                         

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65                                                                  

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1                                                    

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1                                                                   

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2                                                                    

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                      

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.7b                                                                      

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.33                                                                      

ABI="amd64"                                                                                      

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"                                                                   

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"                                                                        

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"                                                                            

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"                                                                           

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"         

ANT_HOME="/usr/share/ant"                                                                        

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"                                                               

ARCH="amd64"                                                                                     

ASFLAGS_x86="--32"                                                                               

AUTOCLEAN="yes"                                                                                  

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                     

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"                                                                                 

CDEFINE_amd64="__x86_64__"                                                                       

CDEFINE_x86="__i386__"                                                                           

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -ggdb"                                                           

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"                                                                                

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                      

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                    

CLEAN_DELAY="5"                                                                                  

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules"                                                                  

COLORFGBG="15;0"                                                                                 

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"                       

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"                            

CVS_RSH="ssh"                                                                                    

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -ggdb"                                                         

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-2kCoPVGPw8,guid=7cdf655f97fbc330571f7ee40000001c"                                                                                               

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"                                                                              

DESKTOP_SESSION="default"                                                                        

DISPLAY=":0"                                                                                     

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                                 

DM_CONTROL="/var/run/xdmctl"                                                                     

EDITOR="/bin/nano"                                                                               

ELIBC="glibc"                                                                                    

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-v --keep-going"                                                            

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"                                                                        

EPREFIX=""                                                                                       

EROOT="/"                                                                                        

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache confcache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"                    

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""           

GCC_SPECS=""                                                                                     

GDK_USE_XFT="1"                                                                                  

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.dei.uc.pt/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/"                                                                            

GS_LIB="/home/enric/.fonts"                                                                      

GTK2_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:/home/enric/.gtkrc-2.0::/home/enric/.kde4/share/config/gtkrc-2.0"                                                                                               

GTK_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk/gtkrc:/home/enric/.gtkrc::/home/enric/.kde4/share/config/gtkrc"           

HOME="/home/enric"                                                                               

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.20.1/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/info"                                                            

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"                                                                            

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"                                           

JAVACC_HOME="/usr/share/javacc/"                                                                 

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"                                                 

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"                                                  

KDE_FULL_SESSION="true"                                                                          

KDE_MULTIHEAD="false"                                                                            

KDE_SESSION_UID="1000"                                                                           

KDE_SESSION_VERSION="4"                                                                          

KERNEL="linux"                                                                                   

KONSOLE_DBUS_SERVICE=":1.40"                                                                     

KONSOLE_DBUS_SESSION="/Sessions/1"                                                               

LANG="ca_ES.UTF-8"                                                                               

LANGUAGE=""                                                                                      

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"              

LC_COLLATE="C"                                                                                   

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"                                                                                

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"                                                                        

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"                                                                           

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"                                                                       

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"                                                                             

LIBDIR_amd64_fbsd="lib64"                                                                        

LIBDIR_ppc="lib32"                                                                               

LIBDIR_ppc64="lib64"                                                                             

LIBDIR_sparc32="lib32"                                                                           

LIBDIR_sparc64="lib64"                                                                           

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"                                                                               

LIBDIR_x86_fbsd="lib32"                                                                          

LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH="/usr/lib64/dri:/usr/lib32/dri"                                               

LINGUAS="ca en es"                                                                               

LOGNAME="enric"                                                                                  

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"                                                                          

MAKEOPTS="-j5"                                                                                   

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.20.1/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/:/usr/lib64/php5/man/"                                              

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"                                                                        

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"                                                     

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"                                              

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage)"                    

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"                                                             

OPENGL_PROFILE="ati"                                                                             

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"                                                                            

PATH="/usr/lib/ccache/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.3"                                                                                  

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                                   

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc x86-openbsd ppc-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris mips-irix m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"       

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"                                                                 

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/bin"                                                        

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"                           

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"                                                                           

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"                                                                                

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"                                                         

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error info log qa"                                                    

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"                                                        

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"                        

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"                                                                      

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="syslog save"                                                                

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"                                                           

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"                                                             

PORTAGE_GID="250"                                                                                

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"                                                                             

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"                                                                             

PORTAGE_NICENESS="0"                                                                             

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"                                                        

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"    

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"                                                                        

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"                                                                          

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"                                                                        

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"                                                                              

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"                                                                      

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"                                                                           

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/desktop-effects /usr/local/portage/layman/x11 /usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage/layman/kde /usr/local/portage"                      

PROFILEHOME=""                                                                                   

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"                                              

PWD="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                                     

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"                                                                      

QT_PLUGIN_PATH="/home/enric/.kde4/lib64/kde4/plugins/:/usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/"                  

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""       

ROOT="/"                                                                                         

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.3"                                       

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"                                                                        

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18"                                                                            

SESSION_MANAGER="local/egt:@/tmp/.ICE-unix/3180,unix/egt:/tmp/.ICE-unix/3180"                    

SGML_CATALOG_FILES="/etc/sgml/xml-docbook-4.2.cat:/etc/sgml/xml-docbook-4.4.cat:/etc/sgml/xml-docbook-4.3.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-ent.cat:/etc/sgml/dsssl-docbook-stylesheets.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-docbook.cat:/etc/sgml/xml-docbook-4.5.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-docbook-3.1.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-lite.cat:/etc/sgml/openjade-1.3.2.cat"                                                                          

SHELL="/bin/bash"                                                                                

SHLVL="2"                                                                                        

STAGE1_USE="multilib nptl nptlonly unicode"                                                      

STRIGI_PLUGIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/strigi:"                                                          

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"                                                                                

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"                                            

TERM="xterm"                                                                                     

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apm bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cairo cdda cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvb dvd ffmpeg flac fortran gdbm gif git gpm hal iconv ipv6 java jpeg kde kde4 laptop mad matroska mmx mng modules mono mozilla mp3 mp4 mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntp odbc ogg openal opengl openmp openssh openssl pam pango pcre pdf perl phonon php plasma png pppd pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection rtc samba sdl see4.1 semantic-desktop session spl sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd theora truetype udev unicode v4l v4l2 vorbis x264 xcomposite xinerama xml xorg xrandr xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="ca en es" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USER="enric"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CAMERAS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

Ucpu="sse3 ssse3 see4.1"

Ugeneral="-doc bash-completion hal git openssh openssl dbus acpi apm laptop ntp mysql rtc samba xulrunner java xml mozilla sqlite sqlite3 odbc php startup-notification mono udev nsplugin"

UimatgeTexte="mng png truetype jpeg svg pdf pango cairo gif"

Ukde="-arts plasma kde kde4 qt3support qt4 semantic-desktop"

Umultimedia="alsa xv matroska x264 dvb ogg  mad cdda dvd vorbis ffmpeg quicktime solid theora xvmc v4l v4l2 mp3 mp4 aac phonon dts alsa pulseaudio  openal a52 flac sdl xvid win32codecs"

Uxorg="xinerama X opengl xcomposite xrandr"

VIDEO_CARDS=""

WINDOWID="52428828"

WINDOWPATH="7"

XCURSOR_THEME="gentoo"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/share"

XDM_MANAGED="method=classic"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

```

saludos, adéu.

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --sync
> 
> emerge -DuNav world

 

y posteate el fichero /etc/portage/package.mask

----------

## papu

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   emerge --sync
> 
> emerge -DuNav world 
> 
> y posteate el fichero /etc/portage/package.mask

 

package.mask:

```
<sys-libs/glibc-2.11

#>x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0-r1

=app-emulation/wine-1.1.44
```

no creo sea por eso, es una circunstancia realmente extraña  :Sad: 

aquí puedes mirar mis config

sudo emerge -avuDN world:

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB

!!! One or more updates have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

app-text/poppler:0

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/poppler-0.12.4-r3', 'merge') conflicts with

    ~app-text/poppler-0.12.3[xpdf-headers,lcms] required by ('installed', '/', 'virtual/poppler-0.12.3-r1', 'nomerge')

!!! The following update has been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies:

net-p2p/ktorrent:4

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=kde-base/libkworkspace-4.4" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-base/libkworkspace-9999 (masked by: missing keyword)

- kde-base/libkworkspace-4.4.9999 (masked by: package.mask, missing keyword)

/usr/local/portage/layman/kde/profiles/package.mask:

# Autogenerated by regenerate-files, DO NOT EDIT.

# You can use this file to mask/unmask KDE 4.4 release.

# Edit Documentation/package.unmask/kde-4.4.d/ files instead.

# kde-base/kdeartwork-kwin-styles:4.4 <--- not ready yet by upstream

- kde-base/libkworkspace-4.4.3 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/libkworkspace-4.4.2 (masked by: package.mask)

(dependency required by "net-p2p/ktorrent-4.0.0" [ebuild])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

saludos, adéu.

----------

## pelelademadera

emerge -C virtual/poppler -av

emerge -DuNav world

proba comentando

=x11-libs/qt-4* en package.unmask 

y trata de upgradear comentando el layman en make.conf por ahi es lo que te da problemas

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage" comenta esa linea

me gustaria saber como usas las uses x separado en el make.conf. parece interesante...

----------

## papu

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> emerge -C virtual/poppler -av
> 
> emerge -DuNav world
> 
> proba comentando
> ...

 

bueno no se que tiene que ver el layman en todo esto, yo necesito de los overlays, debería funcionar ya que esta bien configurado ese tema.

pues si miras mi make.conf veras que para eso uso variables de texto que luego se cargan simultaneamente usando

USE="${Ucpu} ${Umultimedia} ${Ukde} ${UimatgeTexte} ${Uxorg} ${Ugeneral}"  o el nombre de la variable que decidas tu en particular.

luego cuando entre en gentoo lo vuelvo a mirar todo esto, pero no tiene sentido lo que me ocurre.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## pelelademadera

en realidad no tiene nada que ver siempre y cuando los overlays que tengas, no pisen los ebuilds del arbol de gentoo.. me explico. portage tiene preferencias por los overlays sobre el arbol oficial, y si un ebuild esta pisado por uno enmascarado, ahi es donde traba todo.

si necesitas te paso mi make.conf y mis package.*

----------

## papu

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> en realidad no tiene nada que ver siempre y cuando los overlays que tengas, no pisen los ebuilds del arbol de gentoo.. me explico. portage tiene preferencias por los overlays sobre el arbol oficial, y si un ebuild esta pisado por uno enmascarado, ahi es donde traba todo.
> 
> si necesitas te paso mi make.conf y mis package.*

 

si claro enseñamelos.

bueno un overlay teoricamente tiene esa utilidad ya que hay versiones más nuevas si entonces los overlays empiezan a dar problemas pues entonces ¿què utilidad tienen? si eso ocurriera es muy mal asunto e indica que el control de versiones no funciona nada bien con el portage, y no quiero imaginar si yo quito ahora overlays el cacao que puede liarse en mi gentoo, de todas formas esto es algo que nunca me había pasado hasta ahora, quizás haya otra explicación.

Luego lo miro, cuando pueda.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## pelelademadera

http://rapidshare.com/files/392537087/ficheros.tar.gz.html

ahi te subi mis ficheros.

entiendo lo que decis, pero a veces haces el emerge --sync, y si no actualizas layman por ahi queda viejo layman, y recorda que tiene preferencia sobrre el arbol oficial. por ahi en layman habia una version de kde 4.4 hard masked y en el oficial no habia nada y ni te enteraste. cuando aparecio en el oficial te "dejaria" updatear, pero como prefiere la de layman y como no hiciste sync esta enmascarada no updatea.

es poco probable, pero es una posibilidad[/quote]

----------

## papu

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> http://rapidshare.com/files/392537087/ficheros.tar.gz.html
> 
> ahi te subi mis ficheros.
> 
> entiendo lo que decis, pero a veces haces el emerge --sync, y si no actualizas layman por ahi queda viejo layman, y recorda que tiene preferencia sobrre el arbol oficial. por ahi en layman habia una version de kde 4.4 hard masked y en el oficial no habia nada y ni te enteraste. cuando aparecio en el oficial te "dejaria" updatear, pero como prefiere la de layman y como no hiciste sync esta enmascarada no updatea.
> ...

 

bien gracias, pero sigo pensando que es un fallo del portage, ya que da igual que mire el olverlay primero lo importante es la versión más nueva, en el caso de que sea asi claro.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## pelelademadera

sisi, siempre mira la version mas alta. si existe overlay, prefiere esa.

----------

## papu

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> sisi, siempre mira la version mas alta. si existe overlay, prefiere esa.

 

bueno arreglado, parece ser el layman estaba mal puesto  que tenía que ver con el "source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf "y hacía que el sistema se liara con las versiones o algo parecido, ya compile todo.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## pelelademadera

si solucionaste edita el titulo del 1º post

suerte

----------

